# UP Michigan



## Quiltlady (Aug 1, 2021)

We are planning a trip to Michigan and the UP. Someone mentioned that things are closed there, but we have recently made CG reservations and various websites do not say they are closed. Has anyone been there in the last month. What's your experience? Thank you.


----------

